
Seth's Blog: The Joy/cash curve - veritas
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2007/03/the_joycash_cur.html
======
ClintonKarr
Example: what if a real estate broker hired a really personable ex-
cheerleader/glee club member for $20 an hour to do nothing but sweat the
details and be charming the entire time the closing was going on?

Sounds like the pharmaceutical sales industry.

Reference:<http://edrugsearch.com/edsblog/introducing-the-all-pharma-
cheerleading-squad/>

